# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته تجربی به ریاضی... خواهشا کمک کنین

## Sina Shokrnejad

*سلام بچه ها تو رو خدا کمک کنین...
 من کنکوری 1400 رشته تجربی هستم . ولی به دبیری ریاضی خیلی علاقه دارم . از مشاور افشار پرسیدم که گفت نمیتونی از تجربی به دبیری ریاضی برسی . باید رشتت ریاضی باشه.

سوالم الان اینه ... میتونم تو این مدت باقیمونده رشتمو به ریاضی تغییر بدم؟!
خواهشا اگه کسی میدونه کمکم کنع
*

----------


## I am Mahdi

> *سلام بچه ها تو رو خدا کمک کنین...
>  من کنکوری 1400 رشته تجربی هستم . ولی به دبیری ریاضی خیلی علاقه دارم . از مشاور افشار پرسیدم که گفت نمیتونی از تجربی به دبیری ریاضی برسی . باید رشتت ریاضی باشه.
> 
> سوالم الان اینه ... میتونم تو این مدت باقیمونده رشتمو به ریاضی تغییر بدم؟!
> خواهشا اگه کسی میدونه کمکم کنع
> *


*از اونجایی که ورود به دانشگاه فرهنگیان از طریق کنکور امکان پذیره فک کنم شما باید رشته گروه آزمایشی کنکور تون رو تغییر بدید 
( ۱۰۰٪ نمی‌دونم درسته یا نه از روی حدس و گمان گفتم بازم شما بررسی کنید )*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *سلام بچه ها تو رو خدا کمک کنین...
>  من کنکوری 1400 رشته تجربی هستم . ولی به دبیری ریاضی خیلی علاقه دارم . از مشاور افشار پرسیدم که گفت نمیتونی از تجربی به دبیری ریاضی برسی . باید رشتت ریاضی باشه.
> 
> سوالم الان اینه ... میتونم تو این مدت باقیمونده رشتمو به ریاضی تغییر بدم؟!
> خواهشا اگه کسی میدونه کمکم کنع
> *


*اگه کنکوری 1400 هستید خبر دیگه زمان ویرایش اطلاعات تموم شده اگه یازدهم و کنکوری 1401 هستید بله میتونید*

----------


## Shah1n

> *سلام بچه ها تو رو خدا کمک کنین...
>  من کنکوری 1400 رشته تجربی هستم . ولی به دبیری ریاضی خیلی علاقه دارم . از مشاور افشار پرسیدم که گفت نمیتونی از تجربی به دبیری ریاضی برسی . باید رشتت ریاضی باشه.
> 
> سوالم الان اینه ... میتونم تو این مدت باقیمونده رشتمو به ریاضی تغییر بدم؟!
> خواهشا اگه کسی میدونه کمکم کنع
> *


به سازمان سنجش از طریق سایت درخواست ارسال کن ببین امکان پذیره یا نه

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *سلام بچه ها تو رو خدا کمک کنین...
>  من کنکوری 1400 رشته تجربی هستم . ولی به دبیری ریاضی خیلی علاقه دارم . از مشاور افشار پرسیدم که گفت نمیتونی از تجربی به دبیری ریاضی برسی . باید رشتت ریاضی باشه.
> 
> سوالم الان اینه ... میتونم تو این مدت باقیمونده رشتمو به ریاضی تغییر بدم؟!
> خواهشا اگه کسی میدونه کمکم کنع
> *



یک راه درو هست اما دیگه بدون تغییره تا روز کنکور ، خوب بشین فکراتو جمع کن! 

هفته پیش هم همین نظر رو داشت دوستم که درخواست ارسال کردیم به سنجش و بهانه هم همین بود که به خاطر کرونا خودمون ثبت نام کردیم و حین ثبت نام تیک ها رو اشتباه زدیم و تجربی وارد شده! 
بعد یک هفته پاسخ اومد و بقیه مراحل رو انجام داد رفیقم .

الانم واقعا به شانست مونده امتحان کن و رشته ازمون کنکورت رو ریاضی بکن

----------

